# The Werner Fiji Entry Level SUP Paddle



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The Werner Fiji SUP paddle - YouTube

The *Werner Fiji Stand Up Paddle* offers Werner Paddle's performance and durability at a introductory price. The Fiji is an excellent SUP paddle to get started with in the sport and the adjustable shaft allows padders of different heights to use the same paddle. A low cadence shape gives you immediate power and good stability. Great shape for straight ahead tracking. Made and serviced in the USA.


----------

